# splash ?



## minihingstar (Aug 1, 2012)

Do you think this boy is splash ? Neither his father or mother looks like they are, his mother is solid bay,no white at all so is it back in her pedigree too. His father has little white on his mule but neither of his parents have any white markings. Can splash lay hidden ? His full sister is solid bay too.

Here is his father







And the foal (his breeder have not sent me any full body pix yet, but he has not a white belly)






He is a Gotland Pony


----------



## muffntuf (Aug 1, 2012)

Does he have high stockings? Or course might be hard to tell if this is the only pic you have....hmmm hard to answer - Lewella will check in sometime soon and maybe offer you some information.


----------



## Lewella (Aug 2, 2012)

As far as I know Splash is known to occur in most of the native British pony breeds. Splash can be extremely minimal, as little as a snip or a heel bulb. Only one copy is necessary to make a blue eye/large face white so it would have only had to come from one side of the pedigree. Please note also that not all Splash is testable so even if tested and negative that does not mean he is not Splash.


----------



## minihingstar (Aug 16, 2012)

Gotland pony is a Swedish native pony



We have some few lines who are splash but they just to be very loud in color: http://migrated.ifokus.se/uploads/056/056011917b71cd89b80d1e7b7df97a1b/070901-008.jpg and http://migrated.ifokus.se/uploads/4fd/4fd9ed2eb90a901e06548656f70ab384/evelina-nanna.jpg

Have got new pictures of him and he has no white legs either for what I can tell. He also has some blue dots in his brown eye. So hope he is spash


----------

